# Skeeter stuck at 1.062 for 4 days!!!



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

I started the skeeter 5 days ago, at 1.070, it was slowly bubbling, then got down to 1.062, where it has been for the last 4 days. Temp is 71deg

I've been whipping in O2 several times.

And I added about 3/4 gallon of yeast starter 36 hours ago, and some more nutrient and energizer.

Why isn't this thing taking off? Should I dump it?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you knwo what yeast was used? You could sprinkle a packet of EC-1118 or Primier Cuvee on top.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you add k-meta in? If so, when did you add it?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Did you add k-meta in? If so, when did you add it?



No sir.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 11, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Do you knwo what yeast was used? You could sprinkle a packet of EC-1118 or Primier Cuvee on top.



It was EC-1118 in the slurry I used, and then in the additional starter I also used EC-1118


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

Still nothing....

I just added a heat belt though, it was at 72deg before putting the belt on (which just came today).


----------



## surlees (Jan 12, 2011)

Should be fermenting (airlock bubbling) vigorously. I think additional heat (brew belt) will help. Is the fermenter sitting on a cold surface like a concrete floor? If the heat doesn't help try re-inoculating w/EC-1118.

Fred


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

surlees said:


> Should be fermenting (airlock bubbling) vigorously. I think additional heat (brew belt) will help. Is the fermenter sitting on a cold surface like a concrete floor? If the heat doesn't help try re-inoculating w/EC-1118.
> 
> Fred



There are no bubbles what so ever.

Its on a wood floor, and the basement below it is heated.


----------



## surlees (Jan 12, 2011)

> There are no bubbles what so ever.
> 
> Its on a wood floor, and the basement below it is heated.


Abe,
Re-inoculate with EC-1118, but this time hydrate the yeast with Go-Ferm if available to you. Also, you may want to add a small amount of wine to the yeast to form a slurry. Once the slurry is going well, add it to the wine.

Fred


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

surlees said:


> Abe,
> Re-inoculate with EC-1118, but this time hydrate the yeast with Go-Ferm if available to you. Also, you may want to add a small amount of wine to the yeast to form a slurry. Once the slurry is going well, add it to the wine.
> 
> Fred



Tried that a few days ago, still nothing.


----------



## Brian (Jan 12, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I started the skeeter 5 days ago, at 1.070, it was slowly bubbling, then got down to 1.062, where it has been for the last 4 days. Temp is 71deg
> 
> I've been whipping in O2 several times.
> 
> ...



Abe did you follow the recipe of Lons or did you change it up any?


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

Brian said:


> Abe did you follow the recipe of Lons or did you change it up any?



Lon's recipe, scaled to 6 gal.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like the heat belt's working (knock on wood).

I'm at 77deg and getting some bubble again, nothing major, but hopefully it will pick up.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 13, 2011)

82 deg, still have small bubbles.

SG is down 3 thousandths to 1.059 (although the temperature change may be most of the reason for that).

I unplugged the heater to get it below 80, and whisked in 2 minutes of 02


----------

